# Irina Shayk - walks the runway at Triton show during Sao Paulo Fashion Week Summer 2014/15 at Parque Candido Portinari in Sao Paulo - April 1, 2014 (x



## MetalFan (3 Apr. 2014)

​


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Irina Shayk - walks the runway at Triton show during Sao Paulo Fashion Week Summer 2014/15 at Parque Candido Portinari in Sao Paulo - April 1, 2014 (x7)*

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Irina Shayk - walks the runway at Triton show during Sao Paulo Fashion Week Summer 2014/15 at Parque Candido Portinari in Sao Paulo - April 1, 2014 (x7)*

Ich be:thx: mich für Irina!


----------



## MetalFan (3 Apr. 2014)

*Update x26*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Irina Shayk - walks the runway at Triton show during Sao Paulo Fashion Week Summer 2014/15 at Parque Candido Portinari in Sao Paulo - April 1, 2014 (x33) Up*

Feines Update :thx: dir


----------



## canil (3 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Irina Shayk - walks the runway at Triton show during Sao Paulo Fashion Week Summer 2014/15 at Parque Candido Portinari in Sao Paulo - April 1, 2014 (x33) Up*

Schöne Bilder, danke. :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (4 Apr. 2014)

*Update x24*



 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Irina Shayk - walks the runway at Triton show during Sao Paulo Fashion Week Summer 2014/15 at Parque Candido Portinari in Sao Paulo - April 1, 2014 (x57) Up*

Nochmals :thx:


----------



## dinosaur_ (28 Mai 2014)

*AW: Irina Shayk - walks the runway at Triton show during Sao Paulo Fashion Week Summer 2014/15 at Parque Candido Portinari in Sao Paulo - April 1, 2014 (x57) Up*

Ronaldo is so lucky guy.


----------

